# Painting structures



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had many years of painting plastics. Of course I used testors for many years, and then made the jump to Tamiya paints. I'm getting ready to piant some buildings and had a thought. 

If prime the pieces with krylon or some other brand primer would craft paint shot through an airbrush adhere and stay on the pieces? I was wondering about the obvious differences in paints, but if the primer is dry and gassed out I would imagine the craft paint should stick rather well... I think.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

When mix/matching primer/paint, it's always best to do some sample runs on scrap, first. I've seen good results, and I've seen horror shows. Some primers/paints use very different solvents, and you can run into real problems.

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I had that happen in my model days. Painting Panzer grey, and shot it with flat clear. It turned to a milk color. Off to the brake fluid it went. Changed out the panzer grey to a different brand and no problems. 

I'll for sure try some scrap first though. This will be a first spraying craft paints.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I have had many years of painting plastics. Of course I used testors for many years, and then made the jump to Tamiya paints. I'm getting ready to piant some buildings and had a thought.
> 
> If prime the pieces with krylon or some other brand primer would craft paint shot through an airbrush adhere and stay on the pieces? I was wondering about the obvious differences in paints, but if the primer is dry and gassed out I would imagine the craft paint should stick rather well... I think.


I have found that when using any brand of acrylic paint it it a good idea to prime the plastic first. This will allow the acrylic paint to bond to the primer. I use RUST-OLEUM Painter Touch primer but any brand of primer will work. Just remember to put on a light coat and let the primer dry for 24 to 48 hours before applying the paint

As far as using craft paints then can be sprayed thru an airbush. I start with a equal parts of paint and water and it ends being more like 75% water (thinner) to 25% paint. Set your airbrush to around 25 to 30 psi.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

This building by DPM was painted using Americana craft paints from Hobby Lobby. The brick color is Georgia Clay, trim is Black Forest Green.

Hopes this help you out. If you have any question just drop me a line.

Tom 
Overthehill


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good tip on the primer / acrylic paint.

Nice end results!

TJ


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks TJ.

Still have some work left to do. Like the roof. Just can't make up my mind on how I want it (gravel, tar paper).

Tom 
Overthehill


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with OTH. I spray a lot of acrylics with my air brush fro several reasons. The shelf life of the paint is longer. It costs less & most of all clean up is easier. I take the colors I like regardless if their acrylics or solvents & take a swatch...just a drop on a piece of white paper will do & take it to HD for a color match with these paints. They are around $3. & they cover very well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I got all my little tubs of paint for .50 each, oops paint great for making up whatever color you need!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang! That building looks sweet!!!

I didn't even think of the samples from the box stores! 3 bucks for an abundant supply. I gotta make that trip now. 

Curious on the sample paints... Thin with water as you would the craft paints?


----------



## DT&I southern end (Nov 7, 2012)

If your in a Lowe's, look for the mistint area in the paint department. They sometimes have some of the sample bottles for $.50 to $1.25 each. I also have thinned them with tap water to make washes for detailing or bringing out details.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Dang! That building looks sweet!!!
> 
> I didn't even think of the samples from the box stores! 3 bucks for an abundant supply. I gotta make that trip now.
> 
> Curious on the sample paints... Thin with water as you would the craft paints?


I thin with distilled water as needed. It's a trial & error thing because some colors are thicker than others. I've mixed as far as 50/50 before to get a good spray pattern.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Right on! I'm gonna stop at the depot after work tomorrow. I've got to get the adaptor for the air brush to hook up to the compressor. 

So 16-20 PSI should suffice yes?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

25 psi would be a good starting point.

Before you start I would suggest that you do a couple of spray pattern test on a piece of white paper. This will give you a good idea if you paint is to thick or too thin and will allow you to make the necessary adjustments.

Good luck.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I paint anywhere from 5 PSI to 35 PSI. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow the Building looks verry nice. I suck at painting I have to try the Air brush next.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Believe me Kal5 it's not the equipment that does a good or bad paint job. It's the hand that wields the brush or the spray can or the air brush. Best thing is to practice,practice,practice with the spray can or the airbrush. I've been painting models for fifty years and I still screw up royaly. I mostly use spray cans because I don't have to clean the brush or the airbrush. You just need to pick a method of painting that your comfortable with and use it,use it,use it. Eventually you'll get good at it. pete


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to try it, but what about thinning craft paint with windex or a similar window cleaner? I know about using the stuff to clean the airbrush, but haven't heard anything about thinning the paint with it. Maybe a bad idea? I dunno.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

When I spray I just use warm tap water to thin. If I'm mixing something that's going to need some shelf life I use 70-90% alcohol. Like mentioned practice, practice & practice.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I'm going to try it, but what about thinning craft paint with windex or a similar window cleaner? I know about using the stuff to clean the airbrush, but haven't heard anything about thinning the paint with it. Maybe a bad idea? I dunno.


WOW where did you read / hear about that????
Alcohol, Paint thinner, Water those I know of.
Old and I mean OLD paint used to use Ammonia thin it, nasty stuff.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

If memory serves correct I had read it on a plastic model forum. The cleaning part I can understand. But the thinning... I dunno?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

The only reason modelers use alcohol based thinners is it dries faster & bonds to the plastic a lot better. Windex at the dollar store or windshield washer fluid at Wally World will be a lot cheaper than rubbing alcohol. Before anyone asks the color in the WWF will not change the color of your paint. I use alcohol because I got a lot of it on sale. I also found out when mixing different colored washes the alcohol prevents bacteria from forming in the bottle & the shelf life is a lot longer. These are pre mixed paints with alcohol in a squeeze & squirt bottle. When needed I just shake to mix & shoot a small amount in the air brush pot.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Right on!!! Thanks Sawdust!!! I really dig that bottle idea too!


----------

